# MONTREAL: Seeking bandmates for stoner hard rock psychedelic project



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

I'm a singer and play rhythm guitar, and I'm looking to start a rock band.

I'm looking for people who want to play hard and heavy, 70's style stoner rock, with lots of groove (Kyuss, Black Sabbath, Stooges, Monster Magnet, Fu Manchu). AC/DC and The Cult would also be big influences. I also like to dive into softer psychedelic stuff (Pink Floyd, Sundial). If you like the above, and play either lead guitar, bass or drums, keep reading...

I'm looking for people who are easy to get along with, who are creative and technically solid (not necessarily virtuosos!), who have their own gear, and who are committed to jamming on a regular basis. I just turned 40, I have a family, and I have a professional life. Rock n' roll is a serious past-time for me, but it is not a career. You may not be in the same situation, but hopefully you are of the same mindset.

Please contact me if you are interested, so we can talk over the phone a bit and hopefully schedule a jam.


----------



## mister.zed (Jun 8, 2011)

Man if I still lived in Montreal, I'd be so in. Good luck with the project!


----------



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

mister.zed said:


> Man if I still lived in Montreal, I'd be so in. Good luck with the project!


Thanks!

If you know any fellow musicians in Montreal who might be interested, I'd be very grateful if you could let them know.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I have a drummer friend in Laval, I'll ask and I'll let you know.


----------



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

Chito said:


> I have a drummer friend in Laval, I'll ask and I'll let you know.



Thanks Chito! That'd be great!


----------

